# Tranny whining with clutch pressed in



## skystrick (May 12, 2015)

I have a '96 hardbody. 4-cyl, 2WD, 5-speed. When I press the clutch in and move the shifter into gear, it makes a whining/whirring sound until I let the clutch out. It only seems to happen with 1st, 2nd, and 3rd gears - but I may just not notice it at higher speeds due to road noise.

Example: sitting at stoplight, clutch out, silent. Push clutch in, silent. Move shifter into 1st gear, starts making whining noise until I let the clutch out.

What is this?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

How old is the oil in the transmission?

RedLine MT90 synthetic would be a nice replacement oil that will cut down on transmission noise.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounding like the t-brg??


----------



## skystrick (May 12, 2015)

SPEEDO said:


> sounding like the t-brg??


Wouldn't it be doing the opposite...

...i.e. making noise when my foot is OFF the clutch?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the noise occurs when the clutch pedal is pressed down to the floor (which puts the load on the throwout bearing), the noise is likely due to a bad throwout bearing. If the noise occurs with the clutch pedal released, it is likely the input shaft bearing of the transmission.


----------



## skystrick (May 12, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> If the noise occurs when the clutch pedal is pressed down to the floor (which puts the load on the throwout bearing), the noise is likely due to a bad throwout bearing. If the noise occurs with the clutch pedal released, it is likely the input shaft bearing of the transmission.


Just what I was looking for, thanks man!


----------

